# Laufschrift mit JavaScript



## magnet2006 (28. November 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Prob. 

Ich wollte mir mittels JavaScript eine Laufschrift generieren, die in einem normalen input feld durchläuft. Habe auch schon ein Script geschrieben, jedoch funktioniert er leider nicht und ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll


```
<html>
  <head>
   <script language="JavaScript">
   <--
     function lauftext() {
      this.length = lauftext.arguments.length
      for (var i = 0; i < this.length; i++)
      this[i+1] = msg.arguments[i]
        		 }
     
      var text = new lauftext;
      text[0] = "Herzlich Willkommen";
      text[1] = "Hier ist der Lauftext";
      text[2] = "zum Testen der JS Funktion";
      text[3] = "und nicht mehr!!";
      text[4] = "Zeile 5";
  
      var x = 1;
      var y = 0;
      var msg = text[y];
  			 }

     function Textfeld() {
      if (x==msg.length+1) {
       for (var z=0; z < 10000; z++);
       y+=1;
       if (y > 4) y = 0;
       dcoument.Ausgabe.Text.value=' ';
       msg = text[y];
       x=0;
			}
      dcoument.Ausgabe.Text.value=msg.substring(0,x)+"_";
      x+=1;
      setTimeout("Textfeld() ",100);
			 }
    //-->
   </script>
 </head>
 <body onLoad="Textfeld()">
<form name="Ausgabe"> <input type="text" size="50" name="Text"></form>
 </body>
</html>
```

seit 4 monaten sitze ich schon dran den fehler zu suchen aber ich finde keinen.

Wer kann mir helfen


----------



## Quaese (28. November 2006)

Hi,

organisiere den Lauftext am besten über einen Array, der in der Funktion *Textfeld* durchlaufen wird.

Ausserdem hast Du in der Funktion *dcoument* statt *document* geschrieben.

```
<html>
  <head>
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
var text = new Array(); //new lauftext();
text[0] = "Herzlich Willkommen";
text[1] = "Hier ist der Lauftext";
text[2] = "zum Testen der JS Funktion";
text[3] = "und nicht mehr!!";
text[4] = "Zeile 5";

var x = 1;
var y = 0;

function Textfeld() {
  if (x == text[y].length+1) {

    for (var z=0; z < 10000; z++);

    y+=1;
    if (y == text.length) y = 0;
    document.Ausgabe.Text.value=' ';
    x=0;
  }

  document.Ausgabe.Text.value = text[y].substring(0,x)+"_";
  x+=1;
  setTimeout("Textfeld() ",100);
}
    //-->
   </script>
 </head>
<body onload="Textfeld()">
<form name="Ausgabe"> <input type="text" size="50" name="Text"></form>
 </body>
</html>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## magnet2006 (29. November 2006)

Danke hab ich noch garnicht bemerkt   aber funktioniert jetzt kannst du mir noch eine antwort geben (bin neuling im Umgang JavaScript auch wenn ich schon 4 monate an dem script "Laufschrift" gesessen habe)

möchte gerne wissen, was diese Funktionen bedeuten


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</script>

<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function SymError()
{
  return true;
}

window.onerror = SymError;

var SymRealWinOpen = window.open;

function SymWinOpen(url, name, attributes)
{
  return (new Object());
}

window.open = SymWinOpen;

//-->
</script>
```

schöne Grüße magnet


----------

